
Yahoo Imposes Weeklong Global Shut Down - _pius
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704304504574610710138598216.html?mod=rss_whats_news_us_business
======
seldo
As a Yahoo, I assure you this is in no way "as the Internet company searches
for new ways to cut costs during the recession". We do this every year, as do
other companies -- like Apple, I believe.

~~~
jayp
But this time it is mandatory.

~~~
revicon
(another yahoo here) It is not, nor has it ever been mandatory. There are
plenty of folks on my team who don't celebrate xmas working during the break,
but some facilities are shutting down (coffee shop, cafeteria, front desks,
etc).

~~~
seldo
This year the Sunnyvale campus is having some maintenance work done to the
power systems, so it's actually completely shutting down, but with lots of
people working remotely during that time.

------
rgrove
Not really sure why this is newsworthy. It's a very common thing in the tech
industry, and Yahoo! has been strongly encouraging employees to take time off
during the holidays for years. The only difference this year is that the time
off is actually mandatory for most employees rather than just being strongly
encouraged.

------
Quarrelsome
"For full access subscribe now!"

So..... shall we just stop linking there or do we all buy subs?

~~~
jsm386
just click through the google results and you get the full story:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=Yahoo+Imposes+Weeklong+Global...](http://www.google.com/search?q=Yahoo+Imposes+Weeklong+Global+Shut+Down)

